# What HDTV or TV Brands have the lowest input lag?



## jcrew3002

I know monitors are the best for gaming and currently I have a 27 samsung that is excellent with little to no input lag, but the size is not good, I need a large display for my needs, 40" or slightly bigger, Monitors are rare or none existent in the 40 plus range and if there are any they are wildly expensive, I know HDTVs have input lag when working from VGA (PC) but they are my only option, are there any good brands that are known for low input lag? No monitor suggestions please


----------



## dlerch

You know I've bounced back and forth with this. I have a lg 42inch 1080p TV with a response time of 5ms and an LG 22inch monitor with a really fast response time of 2ms.

I can't really tell if my score improves at all when I game when I try either display.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch*
> 
> You know I've bounced back and forth with this. I have a lg 42inch 1080p TV with a response time of 5ms and an LG 22inch monitor with a really fast response time of 2ms.
> I can't really tell if my score improves at all when I game when I try either display.


Refresh rate and visible input lag are two different things.

Anyway, I have not seen a LCD set that has little to no visible lag. I have used a couple different Samsung and Panasonic plasma TVs at friends' houses and the plasmas seem to have way less lag than any LCD TV panel I've tried to game on. Unfortunately I don't know the exact model numbers, but as a whole it seems like plasma is the way to go if you're going to game on a TV. I think the smallest plasma sets are 46", so a little larger than you asked for, but not bad.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dlerch*
> 
> You know I've bounced back and forth with this. I have a lg 42inch 1080p TV with a response time of 5ms and an LG 22inch monitor with a really fast response time of 2ms.
> I can't really tell if my score improves at all when I game when I try either display.
> 
> 
> 
> Refresh rate and visible input lag are two different things.
> 
> Anyway, I have not seen a LCD set that has little to no visible lag. I have used a couple different Samsung and Panasonic plasma TVs at friends' houses and the plasmas seem to have way less lag than any LCD TV panel I've tried to game on. Unfortunately I don't know the exact model numbers, but as a whole it seems like plasma is the way to go if you're going to game on a TV. I think the smallest plasma sets are 46", so a little larger than you asked for, but not bad.
Click to expand...

Thanx good to know, I may go with a plasma set, I wonder why they don't make them smaller. Plasma's are said to have deeper blacks, I'll pick one up, if it's too big for my needs I'll take it back.


----------



## jcrew3002

i just got the Samsung LN40D550K1 from BestBuy and its a good TV, no noticeable input lag even with picture enhancements all ON! i cannot tell the difference in response time from my 27" Samsung Monitor which means the response time is to within 16ms (1 frame) so anything between 0-16ms seems to be the response time of this TV without testing. The picture quality is superb, I recommend this TV to both Consoles and PC gamers 100%!


----------



## Hawk777th

They don't make plasmas any smaller because it isn't economically feasible. There is quite a bit of chemistry in a plasma tube and the can only make them so cheap.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------

